# Deer Grunts



## Final Strut (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been having a tough time finding shop time lately. I am carrying 18 credits this semester, work with a Boy Scout troop and a Cub Pack, work 25-30 hours a week at my job, and Try my darnedest to be a good dad and husband on top of all that. Fortunately I have been able to get out in the shop lately at least a couple days a week for a couple of hours to get caught up on trades and orders. I managed to get these deer grunts in the mail yesterday. The one on the left is a piece of sweet gum I got from Kevin a while back and the one on the right is a piece of Duckman Dave's spalted sycamore.

[attachment=12941]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

very nice job on those scott, almost to pretty to use  duck


----------



## myingling (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice ,,Should make for some happy hunters


----------



## DomInick (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice. I like the spalted one. Then again, I like them both.


----------

